# NEW to train hobby



## mvmtoys (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I have just recieved my first train set since childhood, and no idea what I am getting into. I remeber all the joy that I got from my train that I recieved for Christmas back in the mid 80s, and yesterday I found myself at Hobby Lobby with the wife and it just so happened that we walked by the train section and I made a comment on how cool they were. Next thing you know she was buying me a Lionel Pennsylvania Flyer O scale Train set. I have two questions for everyone here and I am sure many more to come. First is this a good beginer train set? My second question is where do I start? I have a room that I can commit to the train and would like a fairly big layout, I was planning on using a sheet of MDF but I want to build a complete layout, not just a train set on a piece of wood, where is the best place to start I am LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's a good set.The engine shell is cast. It runs on a DC motor with an electronic reverse unit. The power pack is ac. Get the board and set up. Then plan expansion and look at plans. For track you can stay with what you have ( Fasttrack)or go to cheeper tubular. This site has a basic 027 manual Read and download for reference and enjoy. Come back with your next question.
Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:

Yes, Lionel is always a good starter setup. It's three rail track makes for easy wiring in the future. As for a layout, I always recommend starting with a standard 4x8 sheet of plywood. This way you're not easily overwhelmed or bogged down. Lionel is a sectional track that is easily added onto in the future. I highly recommend "Fun With Toy Trains" for your first book.


----------



## jimmyhardwick (Jan 13, 2010)

Well for a newbie it is really hard to get on this hobby since there are many things that running into your mind - you are too excited that leads to confusion to what to execute first.

So, a great start to jump on this hobby is to have that model train set and then do the set up.

There are zillions of resources in the internet that you might want to check it out - to help you start with this noble hobby.

Happy railroading!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mvmtoys,

Welcome to the forum! The advice you've already been given is great. I'd like to add a few suggestions, if I may.

First, daydream a lot!!!! This is your creative planning mechanism, so take your time and do a lot of "what if" thinking. A good start is to think about what era and locality you eventually want to represent. It's your railroad and you make the rules, but most people eventually settle on a layout that sort of tells a story. "Southwest, 1920", "The town where I grew up", "Rocky Mountains with Passenger train and ore mine"...you get the idea. 
Second, avoid running out and buying, at this point; buy rolling stock (cars) if you have to buy something and can't resist the urge. When you buy them, try to stay with that era plan I mentioned---it keeps you from finding you have a Hershey's Chocolate boxcar that doesn't quite fit your Appalachian Coal Train scenario.
Third---to satisfy your hunger to buy something to get started, purchase software for your layout to determine what you can do with your layout and available space. AnyRail is a good product and simple to use---you can learn it quickly.
Fourth---measure the space available. Be realistic: you have to be able to reach everything. 
Fifth---read. Read lots. There's tons of stuff on the internet to read, lots more in bookstores: take Shaygetz's suggestion on that book.

And finally....come back here often and discuss what you're doing. Brainstorm with the folks here. You have access to tons of experience here, so take advantage of it. Look at all the threads here---tankist has a great one going on the layout he's constructing and T-Man will have you wanting to build cars out of soda cans. The wealth of talent and experience on this site is amazing. Settle in and make yourself at home.


----------

